# Ideal Windows utility for checking MD5 - what do you use?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this little open source utility called Summer Properties and I think it's about as ideal as you can get for checking the MD5 of downloads from within Windows. It gives you a new tab in a file's Properties window and shows the MD5 (among other things) in there.

So if you're one of those people who is too lazy to go run an MD5 utility to see if your download is corrupt or not, this is the tool you want.

(FYI, this works on Windows 8 64-bit)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Ideal: Right Click > MD5 - spits out MD5.

This is definitely a better implementation than most though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

HashCheck is still my favorite. Does MD5's, MD4's, SHA-1's, and can compare against checksum files.


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

I personally prefer *Hashtab, *it has it's own tab in file properties and also has comparison. Makes checking md5 very easy!


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I use one called Send To MD5 (I think that's the name). I right click a file and Sent To > MD5. A small window pops up and calculates the MD5 then I can paste in the one copied from the site or wherever to validate against. If the number stays green, it's good, if it turns red, they differ.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't realize there were this many great MD5 tools available for Windows!


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you guys know that root explorer has the md5 check feature built in when you open the file properties ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

laureanop said:


> Do you guys know that root explorer has the md5 check feature built in when you open the file properties ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep...
As does Jrummy's Rom Toolbox.


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.md5summer.org/

generates and verifies. i like.


----------

